

Redis backed queue library for python - hemana
http://www.emreyilmaz.me/conqueue-redis-backed-queue-for-python

======
mattdeboard
What does this using buy you over using Celery?

~~~
emre-yilmaz
celery is awesome and well-documented. but the problem is, it wraps everthing.

conqueue is a weekend project and is not production ready, yet. it will be
simple and stupid, nothing more.

i need something lightweight and small. (a.k.a maintainable for me)

